# قنبلة البرامج التي تهم المهندس الكيميائي والمهندس الميكانيك هدية جديدة للجميع



## e7em|e7em (8 يونيو 2006)

اسم البرنامج :
WELL SERVICE FIELD DATA HANDBOOK

http://www.slb.com:80/media/services/resources/software/ihandbook_10402.zip?​تحياتي للجميع


----------



## الراحل (8 يونيو 2006)

جميل جداً البرنامج، مجهود تشكر عليه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المحسى (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## PINK-LINK (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج بس ممكن تقولنا معلومات عنه


----------



## waken (17 يونيو 2006)

يا ريت معلومات عن البرنامج


----------



## e7em|e7em (18 يونيو 2006)

هذا البرنامج مصمم بواسطة شركة Schulemberger وهو برنامج رائع وجميل جدا
الفصل الاول يتكلم عن تحويل الوحدات Conversion Factor
الفصول المتبقية تتكلم عن
تفاصيل الانابيب والملفات ولالتي تخص حقول البترول وهي معروضة بطرية سلسلة جدا
بصراحة انا استفدت منه بنسبة 85% في عملي
وبه عمليات محاكاة رائعة جدا


----------



## PINK-LINK (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا إنك رديت على سؤالى 
بس ممكن تقولى أنا كطالبة ممكن أستفاد منه إزاى
وشكرا على البرنامج مرة تانية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 يونيو 2006)

ياسلام عليك متشكرين جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aalgezewi (24 يونيو 2006)

thank you about this nice book


----------



## e7em|e7em (24 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اختي Pink :ink على مرورك الكريم
ولكن احب ان انوه الى نقطه مهمة
وهو ان المهندس الكيميائي من اولويات عمله التصميم في مجال العمليات والمصانع
ولا تخلو اي عملية تصميم من وجود الانابيب والتانكات 
وربما في مجال الدراسة لانتعرض كثيرا لهذه المواضيع او ربما نتعرض لها بشكل سطحي
وبينما في واقع الحياة العملية نجد انه من المتطليات الاساسية
فيجب على كل مهندس كيميائي ان يكون ملماً بتصميم الانابيب في مجال العمليات
Piping Design
وهناك موضوع جميل وشيق في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية عن هذا الموضوع والذي اراه من وجهة نظري من اختصاص المهندس الكيميائي لا المهندس الميكانيك
واتمنى ان تتطلعوا جميعاً على هذا الموضوع وتستفيدوا منه


----------



## haadi (24 يونيو 2006)

ّألف شكر يا بطل و أنا ؟أبحث إن أمكن عن Engennering data book و هو عبارة عن كتاب به خصائص الغازات و المواد الهيدرو كربونية..


----------



## e7em|e7em (25 يونيو 2006)

راح احاول اني ابذل كل ما استطيع في ايجاده 
حيث لدي اصدقاؤ يعملون بالبترول وان شاء الله اجده عندهم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## عثمان الحداد (27 يونيو 2006)

ها
برنامج قديم وما منو اي فايده


----------



## سودانيه (27 يونيو 2006)

اخي مطلوب مني مشروع عن waest treatmentفي البترول وقد ضاق علي الزمن ارجو مساعدتك لي


----------



## e7em|e7em (28 يونيو 2006)

والله يا اختي من يوم كتبتي الموشوع وانا بدور لك على شيء
انا بشوف بكتاب البترول قريبا جدا ان شاء الله وبرد لك خبر 
واعذريني لانه بتاخر لبكره او بعد بكره
وان شاء الله اجيب لك الجواب الطيب


----------



## عثمان الحداد (28 يونيو 2006)

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم احم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبوركت اخي وعساك على القوة والعافية


----------



## haadi (5 يوليو 2006)

في إنتظار ردك الكريم أخي أحمم²


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 يوليو 2006)

والله يا اخوي اني لازلت ابحث
ولكن اسال الله انه يقدرني واجيب لك خبر كويس
ومعليش لو اتاخرت بالرد عليك وانتا عارف ظروف العمل واكيد بتقدر


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (8 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك وتجيب لنا تفاصيل البرنامج


----------



## Corrosion (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هالقنبله المدمره الرائعة :75:


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*قنبلة البرامج*

شكرا جزيلا ويارك الله فبك

مع التقدير


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thansksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م ب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Thanks for the program


----------



## chemical82 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اخي على البرنامج بس بصراحة هذا قريب جدا لهندسة النفط اكثر من الهندسة الكيميائية وخاصة هندسة حفر ابار النفط وشكرا لك


----------



## عبدالرحمن البكوش (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بشار رائد (4 يوليو 2009)

رائع رائع رائع برنامج رائع ومفيد


----------



## اسلام البدوي (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخى على البرنامج


----------



## sobhi (4 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع عاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## esabha (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على جهودك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (15 يوليو 2009)

Thank you! Very match....


----------



## chem.eng.jawad (17 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا

شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## fox_alex (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
المهندس الكيميائى تصميم ثم تطبيق (operation)


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

تعيش يابطل عمل رائع ومميز


----------



## دنياي (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للبرنامج والتوضيح ولك ودي 
تقبل مروري


----------



## ahmedmasoud (19 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج دا بصراحه جامد جدااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يجزيك كل الخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ونطمع منك في الميد وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ammar majeed (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## الحجاج (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود المميز
انا احتاج برامج تصميم الوحدات الصناعيه حقيقه ليس لدي معلومات عنها وبالخصوص احتاج برامج تصميم وحدات المصافي النفطيه


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس أكرم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع 

بوركت أخي 

مفيد كثير


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## yoyo2000 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## مهند عبد المهدي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم / ارجوا تزويدي بأخر البحوث المتعلقه بالصناعات النفطيه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ..................مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذا البرنامج الرائع وعلي فكرة البرنامج مفيد جدا عمليا
وارجو من الجميع محاولة التعلم والاتقان
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## حسن زايد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا ياكبيييير , بوركت


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## m.gomaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## mohamedrabou (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thanx for yr efforts and keep it up


----------



## mohamedrabou (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thax and keep it up


----------



## gmannschaft (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الخير *


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رغد الوزان (23 يناير 2010)

أشكرك كثيرا وأود المزيد فى مجال تصميم الأنابيب حيث أننى مسجلة للحصول على درجة الماجستير فى تصميم شبكات الغاز الطبيعى ولو فيه أى حد عنده أى كتاب حول هذا الموضوع ياريت يبعت لى الرابط ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ، ونتمنى دعواتكم


----------



## kamal Nashar (23 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع
وإن شاء الله تنال ثواب نشره وثواب من عمل به
احب ان انصح من يود العمل في مجال التنكات ان يقرأ كتاب guide to storage tanks and equipment فهو رائع جداا


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخيي على هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خير انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك . انا طالبة ماجستير وانشاء الله استفاد منه في مرحلة البحث.


----------



## nody 2010 (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابومالك النووي (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## الفوال كيمائيه (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_12345 (21 يونيو 2010)

الرابط غير موجود يقولك 

وشكرا على كل حال


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (9 يوليو 2010)

* i need this book WELL SERVICE FIELD DATA HANDBOOK*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

أرجو تغيير الرابط وسوف أعيد فتح الموضوع بعد تغيير الرابط وبالتوفيق ..........


----------

